# Slide AM 10.0 Rahmengröße



## moto3101 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich stehe kurz davor, mir ein Radon Slide AM 10.0 zu kaufen, allerdings bin ich mir bei der Rahmengröße echt unsicher.
Ich bin 1,93m groß und meine Schritthöhe ist 90cm, eigentlich ein klarer Fall für ein 20", jetzt habe ich aber mit mehreren Bike Händlern in München gesprochen, manche sehen mich auf nem 20", andere sagen, dass das 18" besser für mich geeignet sei.
Ich werde das Rad sowohl für Alpencross als auch für normale Touren verwenden und bin eher der sportlichere Fahrer.

Wer hat ähnliche Größen und vllt schon Erfahrungen mit der einen oder anderen Rahmenhöhe gemacht? Das ist mein erstes richtiges Bike und bei 3000 überlege ich lieber dreimal als irgendeinem Rechner zu vertrauen ;-)

Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand aus dem Radon Team dazu melden?!

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende 

Liebe Grüße,

Morten


----------



## madre (7. Oktober 2012)

Hm interessant. Ich würde eher über 20 oder 22 nachdenken . Bin 1.90 ähnliche Schrittlänge. Ich werde es aber auf dem Radon Testtag im Siebengebirge am 27.10. mal " erfahren" . Bei meinem Canondale Flash 29 er Hardtail fahre ich XL .  Davor hatte ich ein Radon Race/ Touren Fully in 22 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (7. Oktober 2012)

18 ist zu klein, 20 sollte gut passen 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2012)

Auf keinen Fall 18". Ein Kumpel ist 181 bei 86 SL und fährt ein 18". Zu klein für ihn, er mußte den Vorbau deutlich strecken. Ich bin 183 bei 89 SL und fahre 20". Paßt perfekt (Slide AM 5). Wenn Du jetzt noch 10cm größer bist wäre das 20" bei 90 SL immer noch ideal (klein und handlich für Dich).

Bei 90 SL und 18" mußt Du das Sattelrohr über die max. Markierung rausziehen. Das alleine paßt schon nicht (habe ich bei 89 SL getestet). Und dann bist Du auch noch 10cm größer. Ich glaube die Händler wollten ihre alten Restbestände loswerden.


----------



## derStuka (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Moto 3101,

da der Slide Rahmen sehr kompakt ausfällt wird nur 22" in Frage kommen. Bei 20" wirst Du die Sattestütze sehr weit ausziehen müssen um auf die richtige Sitzhöhe zu kommen. Der Lenker und ist dann recht nah an Deinen Oberkörper und auch sehr tief, so daß Du im Downhilll viel Kontrolle verlierst und Überschlagsgefühhle hättest. Nachteil des 22" Rahmens ist der größere Radstand, der das Rad zwar laufruhig aber auch weniger wendig macht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab das Slide 150 8.0. bin 1.90 groß und hab das Bike in 20". Für mich passt das. 18" wird wahrscheinlich zu klein sein. 22" sollte auch passen denke ich.


----------

